# Weird one, but I feel lighter than people who wear a light MAC shade than I do?



## lucia_la_latina (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, lemme explain!
I wear and NC41 SFF... but I see WOC who wear NC37...NC35 etc... and I see myself as being lighter than they are, can tell by their pics!!!, not that it makes much difference, just something I observed!!!
Can anyone explain... maybe im a 'pale nc41'? hahah is this possible? coz it was obvious that the NC37 n 40 were too light n gave that slight greyish/dull look to my face n made a line wear my neck finished, n face started!
thanx for any help in advance!


----------



## sofabean (Aug 14, 2008)

it could be the flash from the cameras when people take their pictures. flash usually makes people look lighter than they really are in person.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 14, 2008)

different cameras, different lighting, different foundation formulas, different ways of applying the foundation... it all depends. Unless you actually see them in person you will never know what their skin color is really.

I was wearing NC50 in my avatar in bright, natural light in the late afternoon. I've seen pics of other NC50s who look much darker than me but it could just be how they took the pic.


----------



## NaturalT (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_different cameras, different lighting, different foundation formulas, different ways of applying the foundation... it all depends. Unless you actually see them in person you will never know what their skin color is really.

I was wearing NC50 in my avatar in bright, natural light in the late afternoon. I've seen pics of other NC50s who look much darker than me but it could just be how they took the pic._

 
Your so right. I noticed the same thing with the color shades that I am (NC 45/50) where im 45 with the studio fix that I sampled and 50 with the mineralize skinfinish liquid. BTW you look radiant in your avatar! That would be a great look evening look for you.


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 16, 2008)

I think it depends on the formula also I know I'm NC50 in the tinted moisturiser BUT for a something with more coverage I reckon I'm more NW45, factor that in with winter/summer changes.


----------



## entyce08 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been noticing this alot lately also, but the opposite...........i'm a nc45 mineralized satinfinish but i've always been deemed "light-skinned" "bright" or "yellow".......and i always see brown girls with the same shade????? IDK........ i think it maybe the different formulas effect the shade.........


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 20, 2008)

different formulas, different shades.
different cameras, different flash/lighting effects

and not to knock anybody, because i don't know for a fact, but a lot of people don't wear the right shade, but are comfortable with it because it still looks okay.  or they get matched for the wrong color and trust the judgement of the artist.  for the short years that i actually wore MAC complexion makeup, I believed I was an NW45 because that's what someone at Nordstrom told me.  My true match in MAC is actually NC50, because NW45 is too orange.  But of course I didn't know that, I just went with what I was told.


----------



## entyce08 (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_different formulas, different shades.
different cameras, different flash/lighting effects

and not to knock anybody, because i don't know for a fact, but a lot of people don't wear the right shade, but are comfortable with it because it still looks okay. or they get matched for the wrong color and trust the judgement of the artist. for the short years that i actually wore MAC complexion makeup, I believed I was an NW45 because that's what someone at Nordstrom told me. My true match in MAC is actually NC50, because NW45 is too orange. But of course I didn't know that, I just went with what I was told._

 







  ~~thinks about getting re-matched~~


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Aug 21, 2008)

ahh u finally get what i mean! lol
some people who wear NC37 stuff look DRK compared too me!
its mad
thanx for getting it, not much to do with the cam coz i notice it in real life too!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Aug 21, 2008)

Is it me or has anyone else ever heard of an NC41? I dont think that shade exists.  I know there is NC40, 42 and 43.  
Anyhoo, I also see this on FOTDs a LOT.  I remember a couple of years ago when I became a member of Makeupalley I began buying foundations much much lighter (NC40 and 42) after seeing so many fotd's of ladies who I thought were my skintone, wearing those foundation shades.  I was going crazy!
Sooo, my best judge right now is the mirror right in front of me and whatever shade works during a specific season.  I've always been an NC45 (rarely NC42 when I get sickly pale in the winter) but can wear certain foundations, like Studio Fix or the Studio Finish Matte in NC50 in the summer time.


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_different formulas, different shades.
different cameras, different flash/lighting effects

and not to knock anybody, because i don't know for a fact, but a lot of people don't wear the right shade, but are comfortable with it because it still looks okay. or they get matched for the wrong color and trust the judgement of the artist. for the short years that i actually wore MAC complexion makeup, I believed I was an NW45 because that's what someone at Nordstrom told me. My true match in MAC is actually NC50, because NW45 is too orange. But of course I didn't know that, I just went with what I was told._

 
Hmmm this is interesting did they atcually match you up at nordstrom or just recommend, I'm askin because NC50/NW45 seems to be the most popular mix up.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Aug 23, 2008)

i thought everyone knew about the newer shades?
like nc41 and nc44.5 etc etc?
but ok i see this is a common issue!
because in the mineralize satinfinish i can wear an NC44 which i thought would never match, i think maybe because its so sheer?
but yes!
thanx for confirming im not the only one!


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Is it me or has anyone else ever heard of an NC41? I dont think that shade exists. I know there is NC40, 42 and 43. _

 
yes it exsists they brought out a lot of newer shades... well here in the uk anyway! like loads of .5 which have a bit more pink in them than regular NC's etc etc!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_different formulas, different shades.
different cameras, different flash/lighting effects

and not to knock anybody, because i don't know for a fact, but a lot of people don't wear the right shade, but are comfortable with it because it still looks okay.  or they get matched for the wrong color and trust the judgement of the artist.  for the short years that i actually wore MAC complexion makeup, I believed I was an NW45 because that's what someone at Nordstrom told me.  My true match in MAC is actually NC50, because NW45 is too orange.  But of course I didn't know that, I just went with what I was told._

 
Same with me.  I'd been matched to NW45 and had been wearing it off and on for years.  I had to get rid of my SF powder because it was old and started to break me out.  When I went to get a new foundation I didn't tell the MA what shade I had been wearing and she matched me to NC50.  When I told her i used to be NW45 she put some on me in comparison and it was all wrong.  I was walking around wearing the wrong shade!


----------



## nazia (Aug 25, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean. It's weird but at the end of the day, if you are happy with the shade you are using and they are happy with theirs, it will just have to remain one of life's mysteries!

Out of my cousins, I'm the lightest one, but I wear N35 whereas one of my cousins wears N30. I guess the difference isn't huge. It also depends on when you buy your foundation. I may have bought mine in the middle of summer, she may have bought hers in winter. Hmm...


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_Hmmm this is interesting did they atcually match you up at nordstrom or just recommend, I'm askin because NC50/NW45 seems to be the most popular mix up._

 
I was matched at Nordstrom for Studio Fix Fluid years ago, she told me I was NW45 (Now that I think about it, she didn't do any other stripes, she picked up the NW45 and said it was my color; I usually match 3 or 4 colors on everyone to make sure).  A few months later, I was ready to try something lighter for summer, I wanted the Select Sheer SPF15 or whatever formula it is, which they don't even make in NW45, the artist at the MAC Pro store I was shopping at matched me for NC50.  It looked better than the SFF in NW45.  When I ran out of concealer and needed another one, they matched me for NC50 as well, when I used to use NW45.  Now that I look at old pictures of when I used to wear MAC, my skin looks a lot less orange, I'm pretty sure NW45 was the wrong color, but of course, I believed it was okay because that's what I was told.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I was matched at Nordstrom for Studio Fix Fluid years ago, she told me I was NW45 (Now that I think about it, she didn't do any other stripes, she picked up the NW45 and said it was my color; I usually match 3 or 4 colors on everyone to make sure).  A few months later, I was ready to try something lighter for summer, I wanted the Select Sheer SPF15 or whatever formula it is, which they don't even make in NW45, the artist at the MAC Pro store I was shopping at matched me for NC50.  It looked better than the SFF in NW45.  When I ran out of concealer and needed another one, they matched me for NC50 as well, when I used to use NW45.  Now that I look at old pictures of when I used to wear MAC, my skin looks a lot less orange, I'm pretty sure NW45 was the wrong color, but of course, I believed it was okay because that's what I was told._

 
Same thing happened to me.  I wanted to get matched for select SPF and the woman said she thought I was an NW 25.  Actually she also did NC 25 on the other side of my face and decided on the NW....4 different stores, 4 different MAs later, I come to the conclusion that I'm an NC 40.  Looking at old pictures of me makes me cringe!  My face looked like bubble gum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was pink and pale and weird looking.  But I was really new to MAC and didn't even know what the whole NC/NW/C/W thing was about and thought "oh, well, she knows more than me..."

I also see what the OP is saying.  I look suuuuper light to be and NC 40.  But it really blends into my neck well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just see so many darker people who wear the same shade.  Maybe I'm just thinking that because from 25 to 40 is a big gap...


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 27, 2008)

You know what that is crazy, because i use Nc 35 and my mil wear nc 42, the  point is that im medium skin color and she is like 4 shades lighter.  But if i wear nc 42 i look like i have a cool dark tan, and if she wears nc 35 it looks to pink on her making her look bronze,lol. I guess it all depends on the undertones and the color that's after your neck...i dont know but that's my guess.


----------



## Ziya (Nov 11, 2008)

I totally agree! I had a shock yesterday to be honest..I went to pick up some more foundation and the mua matched me with NC 43! when I first started wearing MU three years ago I was a NW 25...I tan like crazy but I was still surprised.. I used my studio tech concealer for the first time in like forever ( it was lost LOL) in NW 35 and it was way too dark yesterday! so wth is going on! haha I'm half pakistani and half indo-fijian and I see other WOC who are way deeper than my color wearing the same foundation :S I don't get it either lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been matched NC30, NW30 and NC35 depending on the season and which MAC I went to. I found NC35 makes me look a lil orange. Right now I don't use MAC anymore but I was matched Medium 1 for Smashbox HD and my sister who's more yellow toned and is def darker than me (NC40) was matched for Light 4 at a different store! 

I really don't get this matching business TBH....


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 16, 2008)

NC 44.5... LOL at first I thought that was a joke, but it isn't. Then i thought hey, that would be my perfect colour for the summer (I mix NC44 and NC45). But it wouldnt because then i read that its just more pinkish and I guess not really _darker_ Booo, I guess i still need to buy 2 foundations then. Altho I rly want to try this MUFE HD stuff.


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

My friend and I were thinking something similar...
We both wear NC45...but Im light caramel and she is almost chocolate. I guess some shades work well with multiple skin tones.


----------

